# Sunrun Solar?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone in S California have experience with Sunrun Solar?

Considering it for my house....especially with the net metering and TOD 

This is what they are offering..I need a sanity check


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How much can you save in a year on the hydro bill? 
Is the warranty, straight replacement or pro rated, at best you could count on 5 years 20 years from now with out a payment.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Before you bite with any company, get an appointment with your POCO and find out what rules that THEY HAVE for you to do net metering. AND what equipment is acceptable to them. 
Trust me they have a list. 

My local cave man electric company has a clause that once your doing net metering you are not allowed to divert any power for 25 years like into a battery back up. Along with some draconion issues for you to sell the property to an new owner.


----------



## SLSTech (Jan 19, 2021)

Price wise I can't help you in your market - if you are looking for a second quote - try RunOnSun.Solar
With that both companies have good reputations (at least Sunrun does in my area - midwest), generally know local codes, etc...


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

First, go here and see how much Sun you are actually getting:








Project Sunroof


Enter a state, county, city, or zip code to see a solar estimate for the area, based on the amount of usable sunlight and roof space.




sunroof.withgoogle.com




Then, there are a lot of Solar Installers on the market, lots of Crooks but some are ok.
Check out Yelp for their Reviews. Talk to Neighbors who have Solar and ask for their experiences. I did not hear good things about Sunrun, they also work with Costco.

Finally, I think your System is a bit under-powered, did you think about getting an EV in the future?
Needless to say, I did my own Solar Install [this is a DIY Forum after all😎] and I went all out.
Bought an EV (second one coming soon), got an electric Dryer, electric AC and Heater, and electric Stove.
There is a Drone Video on here about my Install. 
My Setup was installed in December 2015, paid for itself in August 2020.
YMMV. Best of Luck.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

You should look at what your POCO pays for your excess. Around here, it doesn't pay to oversized the system, because the the POCO only pays about 3 cents/kwh for the any excess. If yours is similar, you want to carefully assess your expected usage, and only pay for a system that is at or below what you expect to use. OTOH, if the POCO pays you the same or a higher rate than they charge, then your shortest payback period will be with the largest system you can install.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

$130/month for 20 years? 10 years from now if you want to sell, who will pay you more for a 10 year old system? My electric bill runs about $130/month.


----------

